# Value This Pocket Watch?



## DBradleyRI (Oct 30, 2011)

My dad gave it to me in a Heuer box, but taking it out I realized it wasn't what he thought it had been. It's a Brenet No. 105. Cannot find anything about this specific one, but any approx. value on this one?



















Anyone ever hear of this Brenet no. 105? Cant find any!

Condition is decent, still works great!

Thanks!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

It's not a pocket watch - it's a stopwatch. It just measures seconds and minutes. No hours.

Google yields a few hits for Brenet stopwatches.


----------



## DBradleyRI (Oct 30, 2011)

I keep messing that up, Stopwatch* sorry. But, I've found some results of different models ranging from $10 to almost $200. Not sure where I'd fall in there. If no clues, then no big deal.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

DBR - -

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, no one on the forum is a professional appraiser or valuer, so forum policy dictates we can't give out valuations. Some members may express an opinion from experience, however, your best chance for a ballpark figure is to try "Completed Listings" on ebay or similar auction sites, searching for your watch or a near equivalent. A proper evaluation would require the watch to be taken to a reputable jeweller or watchmaker who actually knows about stop/pocket watches - quite hard to find in some areas.

I should add, this is a general policy on most, if not all, watch forums, and not intended to offend or ignore you.

Good luck with your research, HTH a bit. Thanks for dropping in!

Mel

On behalf of the Forum


----------



## DBradleyRI (Oct 30, 2011)

I totally understand what you're saying here and it makes sense! I'll try to find someone local who's an expert on this kind of thing! Thanks for the welcome, will be looking around the forums a bit here.

Thanks

-DB


----------

